# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Aqua de Rui Bessa - 1 Ano Após...

## Rui Bessa

Viva :Olá:  
Passados quase um ano, vou postar fotos actuais do meu reef:

Alguns dos meus peixinhos...















Continua...

----------


## Rui Bessa

Continuando...

Invertebrados...








Continua...

----------


## Rui Bessa

Corais...





















Continua...

----------


## Rui Bessa

Continua... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Continuando...

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Parabéns Rui :Palmas:   :Palmas:  , muitissimo bom, de óptima saúde e excelentes peças!

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Rui Bessa

Continua...

----------


## Rui Bessa

E é tudo por agora :yb665:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Rui
 Parabéns o teu aqua está excelente :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  uma evolução surpreendente  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Muitos Parebens pelo aquario, esta mesmo muito bom :tutasla:  

 :SbOk:

----------


## Manuel Faria

ESPECTACULAR!!!!!

Tomara que algum dia o meu fique parecido :yb665:   :yb663:   :yb677:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Bemmmmm :Olá:  

Tou desmoralizado, :yb620:   ou não, :SbSourire:   assim tenho mais um objectivo a atingir , chegar aí :SbSourire2:  

Ganda aquário parabéns. :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Boas :Olá:  
Antes demais, um obrigado a todos pelos vossos comentários :SbOk2:  
Mas a verdade é que nem tudo é um mar de rosas :Icon Cry:  

1º tive nudibranquios a comerem as minhas montiporas :SbRequin2:  , digo-vos, foi uma trabalheira dar cabo deles...

2º tive e ainda tenho RTN em algumas acroporas, detectei oscilações do ph provocado pelo CO2 do meu reactor de cálcio, penso eu que tenho a solução deste meu problema resolvido... vou esperar para ver a evolução de alguns corais :yb663:  

De resto, tenho tido crescimentos notórios e outros nem por isso, vá se lá entender :Admirado:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

Independentemente das contrariedades, o que se nota é um desenvolvimento notável. Parabéns!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Duarte Araujo

parabéns Rui,

de facto a evolução é excelente!  :yb677:  

será que podias colocar aqui sequencia de fotos de alguns corais?

tipo de à 6 meses e agora?

seria interessante essa comparação.

abraço

----------


## Rui Bessa

> parabéns Rui,
> 
> de facto a evolução é excelente!  
> 
> será que podias colocar aqui sequencia de fotos de alguns corais?


Viva :Olá:  
Vou colocar algumas fotos:
























Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## João M Monteiro

Excelente, Rui

As fotografias com a evolução (crescimento) dos corais são sempre as mais gratificantes para os aquariófilos

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Que grande crescimento que a caliendrum apresentou :EEK!: 
Também é a que mais cresce no meu aquario, a par da montipora, mas não sei se num ano a consigo pôr desse tamanho, fantástico.

----------


## Pedro Costa

Os problemas de RTN que dizes que tiveste nas Acroporas atribuís às variações de PH? De quanto era essa variação? Como resolveste?
Um abraço e muitos parabéns pelo teu belo aquário

Pedro Costa

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Os problemas de RTN que dizes que tiveste nas Acroporas atribuís às variações de PH?De quanto era essa variação? Como resolveste?


Olá Pedro :Olá:  
Em príncipio deduzo q sim, q era devido às variações do ph, mas como ainda não resolvi totalmente o problema (RTN)... estou em observação.
As minhas variações eram 7,7 a 8,2 :Admirado:  , estando agora +/- nos 8 luzes desligadas, e 8,2 luzes acesas. Desliguei o meu reactor  de cálcio, sei q fui radical, mas acho q foi o melhor.
Agora adiciono Bio-calcium e tenho o rector de Kalk a funcionar.

Nuno Silva,
Realmente o q se nota crescer mais são as montiporas, a caliendrum, as histrix e algumas acroporas, nem todas!

João M Monteiro,
Pois é, vermos os seres desenvolverem-se no nosso sistema é sem dúvida gratificante, é o nosso orgulho!

 Esta comprei ao Paulo Oliveira



e agora está assim



Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## João M Monteiro

Foi tingida ??  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



> As minhas variações eram 7,7 a 8,2 , estando agora +/- nos 8 luzes desligadas, e 8,2 luzes acesas. Desliguei o meu reactor de cálcio, sei q fui radical, mas acho q foi o melhor.


eu também já tive essas variações de ph :Icon Cry:  embora acho que não perdi nada por causa disso

isso é facilmente resolvido se conseguíres manter um KH alto

com a experiência que tenho tido,não adianta muito ter um valor de cálcio alto se o KH for baixo

se conseguíres manter um Kh alto o reactor de cálcio não baixa o ph do aquário

----------


## Rui Bessa

> boas
> com a experiência que tenho tido,não adianta muito ter um valor de cálcio alto se o KH for baixo


Viva :Olá:  
Pois eu sei disso, o meu kh está nos 7/8, agora.




> se conseguíres manter um Kh alto o reactor de cálcio não baixa o ph do aquário


E como é que consegues manter um Kh alto se o ph não estiver, ou melhor, visto q o ph influência kh e, se o reactor mo baixa... existe algum aditivo?
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Foi tingida ??


Pois, eu agora dou-lhes vitaminas c e d, para melhorar a sua cor :yb624:   :yb624:  , não, a verdade é que agora a máquina fotográfica é outra, se bem q o fotografo é o mesmo :SbSourire2: . A precisar de umas horas valentes de treino :yb665: .
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Excelentes corais :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
Muito boas fotos e com cores bem realçadas. Para não falar do fantastico crescimento que esses corais tiveram. :tutasla:   :bompost:   :yb677:

----------


## Alberto Cardoso

Sim senhor..., simplesmente expectacular, parabens pelo aquário está excelênte  :Palmas:  .

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> E como é que consegues manter um Kh alto se o ph não estiver, ou melhor, visto q o ph influência kh e, se o reactor mo baixa... existe algum aditivo?
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa


durante muito tempo a minha luta era subir o cálcio,depois foi vendo por experiência que não bastava ter o cálcio alto pois tinha mais crescimentos,com um cálcio equilibrado(por volta dos 400)e um Kh alto,as cores dos corais se tornam mais vivas e o crescimento nota-se quase diariamente

isto são apenas minhas experiências,por isso vale o que vale nada de cientificamente provado

claro que isto de falar é fácil conseguir é outra questão

eu tenho um reactor de cálcio que segundo o fabricante dá para 3000 litros
mas por experiência vejo que para um aquário de sps como o meu não chega para nada

o consumo de carbonato é muito,então o reactor não chega para manter um equilíbrio

com o carbonato baixo o ph tem muitas oscilações 

neste momento para conseguir a maior dissolução do meu reactor uso midia da deltec com um ph de 6 e a deitar +/- 3 litros por hora

mas mesmo assim não chega, estou a usar duas colheres de sopa em 10 litros de agua de bicarbonato de sodio que depois de muito bem dissolvido ponho a escorrer através de uma mangueira de ar para a sump
até conseguir elevar o kh
mantendo assim um KH de 10 o ph não baixa mais de  7,90 no periodo noturno
e já mantive o kh a 12 o que fazia o ph rondar 8,1 no periodo noturno,mas como subia prós 8,3 com as luzes ligadas deixei baixar um pouco

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Carlos,

Essa tem sido também a minha luta neste novo aquario... O KH não sobe o suficiente, nem com a adição de bicarbonato todos os dias. Ando a adicionar além do bicarbonato cloreto de cálcio mas o cálcio cola nos 360.

Vou aumentar as dosagens um pouco mas acho que vou ter de investir num reactor.

----------


## Rui Bessa

Tenho andado a treinar, a ver se consigo tirar fotos de jeito, portanto tenho aqui algumas... :SbSourire2:  













e é só :yb665:  
Cumps, :Xmascheers:  
Rui Bessa

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

A primeira, com a _salaria_, acho lindissima!! :Pracima:  

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Muito bom...

Com estilo....

apreciei aquela montipora roxa e ... algumas coisas mais

Fica bem.

Keep going...

----------


## Jose Neves

:yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  grandes cores e ainda maior a evoluçao :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
So podes estar de parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:   excelente aqua :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Luis Faustino

Em primeiro lugar  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas: 

É neste casos que o dito "uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras" faz todo o sentido. E ao vivo então deve ser de mais!!!


Vendo esta extraordinária evolução nao se arranja aqui ao "je" uma mudazita de cada montipora? :Coradoeolhos: 

Rui faz um favor à comunidade e coloca novas fotos.

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva :Olá:  
Muito obrigado pelas vossas palavras!
Não passou muito tempo, mas aqui vai uma actualização:

Em primeiro o meu coral preferido


















E a geral


Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

O aquário está com um ar excelente! Parabéns.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Rui Bessa,

Muito bom,muito bonito,muitas cores.....nem vale a pena dizer mais nada!! :tutasla:  

Abraço

----------


## Rui Bessa

Mais umas vez um obrigado pelas vossas generosas palavras, sei q ainda me falta muito para ter um reef espectacular, mas estou convencido que lá chegarei... :yb665:  
Para não perder o embalo aqui ficam mais umas fotos:















Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Costa

Rui quantos litros tem o teu aquário e qual o escumador que tens?
Também tenho tido alguns problemas de RTN e STN no meu aquário mas nunca os relacionei com variações de PH, até porque na altura tinha valores de KH elevados entre os 12 e os 14, e essa foi a minha primeira justificação depois de ler alguns tópicos no Refcentral em que quase sempre relacionavam estes problemas com valores elevados de KH. Baixei os valores de KH para 8 e mesmo assim ainda persistiram alguns destes problemas.
Passei a fazer mudanças de água três vezes por semana de 70l cada e a partir daí  :yb663:   :yb663:   estes problemas deixaram de ocorrer, neste momento penso que os meus escumadores estão subdimensionados para o meu sistema e daí a minha pergunta.

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Parabéns pelo aquário Rui, as Montiporas e Acroporas estão lindíssimas! Notaste se existe alguma hierarquia social entre os Cirurgiões?

Abraço

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Rui quantos litros tem o teu aquário e qual o escumador que tens?


1300Lts, é um AP702.




> Também tenho tido alguns problemas de RTN e STN no meu aquário mas nunca os relacionei com variações de PH, até porque na altura tinha valores de KH elevados entre os 12 e os 14, e essa foi a minha primeira justificação depois de ler alguns tópicos no Refcentral em que quase sempre relacionavam estes problemas com valores elevados de KH. Baixei os valores de KH para 8 e mesmo assim ainda persistiram alguns destes problemas.
> Passei a fazer mudanças de água três vezes por semana de 70l cada e a partir daí    estes problemas deixaram de ocorrer, neste momento penso que os meus escumadores estão subdimensionados para o meu sistema e daí a minha pergunta.


O meu KH está nos 8, e como faço normalmente tpa's de 150lts semanais, não compreendia o sucedido, desliguei o reactor de cálcio, o ph ficou mais estável e o problema à partida está resolvido, mas não totalmente... ainda noto numa acro na qual já fiz frags :Icon Cry:  




> Notaste se existe alguma hierarquia social entre os Cirurgiões?


Pois, apesar do Leucosternon e do havaiensis terem sido dos últimos a serem colocados no aqua, nota-se que são os mauzões :SbRequin2:   lá do "quarteirão". Digo isto porque +/- duas semanas que coloquei um Acanthurus Tennenti, e eles não lhe dão descanso :yb665:  

Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Aqui ficam mais umas fotos de corais :SbSourire2:  













O céu como limite... :yb624:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Perspectivas:















E é só :HaEbouriffe:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Espectacular :yb677:   :yb677:   :Palmas:  

Cada vez melhor :SbOk3:  

 :bompost:   :tutasla:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá,


Rui, muito bom esse aquário, com corais bonitos e respira saude.

Parabens.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Rui

Tens aí um aquário bem cuidado e com uma armonia bem conseguida, isto em minha opinião é claro, já agora gostaria de te colocar uma questão que de certeza vai ajudar vários membros e satisfazer a curiosidade de outros, nomeadamente a minha. Qual é a rotina de manutenção e que alimentos e suplementos usas para manteres os vivos que tens nesse aquário?
Não pretendo que desvendes segredos se é que os tens, ou algum truque mas antes que divulgues básicamente aquilo que fazes para conseguires esses resultados, penso que é mais saudavel esta troca de informação aqui no fórum do que simplesmente bater palmas e dizer que está bonito.
Além disso contribuimos assim para uma melhor qualidade dos aquários em Portugal e aumento dos conhecimentos dos amantes deste vício. Desde já obrigado.

Um abraço

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Perspectivas:
> 
> 
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa


Espetacular parece que mergulhamos num reef....

----------


## Ingo Barao

onde anda o setup deste aqua??

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> onde anda o setup deste aqua??


Julgo ser isto:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7670

Abraços.

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá a todos :Olá:  
Agradeço mais uma vez as palavras que escreveram!




> Qual é a rotina de manutenção e que alimentos e suplementos usas para manteres os vivos que tens nesse aquário?
> Não pretendo que desvendes segredos se é que os tens, ou algum truque mas antes que divulgues básicamente aquilo que fazes para conseguires esses resultados, penso que é mais saudavel esta troca de informação aqui no fórum do que simplesmente bater palmas e dizer que está bonito.


Bem... os meus aditivos...
 Kalkwasser, tpa semanais, 150lts, com água de osmose de três estágios da aqua-medic sintética, nunca pondo sempre a mesma marca de sal, e tenho um reactor de cálcio desactivado, mas que em breve irei polo novamente a funcionar, e não uso mais nada :yb668:  , verdade, não tenho segredos, tenho é sempre as malditas xénias que não param de crescer :SbRequin2: 




> Além disso contribuimos assim para uma melhor qualidade dos aquários em Portugal e aumento dos conhecimentos dos amantes deste vício.


Nem mais, eu comecei assim(12/2003), assimilei informação com aquariófilos mais experientes: Marco Madeira, Diogo Lopes, Ricardo Rodrigues, João Cotter, Hugo RSF (que lhe comprei uma osmose da aqua-medic)... e tantos outros que no aquariófilia.net nos ajudavam :SbOk:  




> onde anda o setup deste aqua??





> Julgo ser isto:
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7670


Exacto :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Aqui ficam dois corais que adquiri na semana passada:

No inicio, estavam um pouco envergonhados...


Mas agora...








Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Rui, apenas uma palavra: "Espectacular".
Obrigado por partilhares estas imagens fantásticas, tenho a certeza de que és um grande incentivo a todos os apaixonados para continuarem a trabalhar e a acreditar que existe sempre algo de surpreendente neste hobby, mesmo quando se pensa ja ter visto tudo.

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:   Henrique,
Agradeço sinceramente as tuas palavras :Pracima:  , mas é um exagero quando dizes...



> és um grande incentivo a todos os apaixonados para continuarem a trabalhar e a acreditar que existe sempre algo de surpreendente neste hobby, mesmo quando se pensa ja ter visto tudo.


Eu ainda aprendo e tento assimilar muita informação, e há gente aqui no Forum, com mais e melhores reefs q o meu! Mas não nego, frases como as tuas dão-me mais força e motivação, para alimentar este mundo maravilhoso da aquariófilia marinha.
Obrigado!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Rui Bessa

Mas, continuando, comprei um acanthurus tennenti, à cerca de um mês atrás, e o meu leucosternon e Ctenochaetus hawaiisensis, não lhe dão descanso... mas tem resistido :SbOk:  

Ferrado





Em franca recuperação


Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá rui,

de facto já se nota bem a recuperação   :SbOk:  

tinhas-me falado que havia briga da forte e  :yb665:   não exageraste nada

alimenta-o bem que ele vai ao sitio  :yb663:  

é dos meus peixes preferido  :yb665:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Tenho umas imagens misteriosas...
Alguém sabe do que se trata? :SbSourire2:  

1º foto


2ª foto


Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá 
> Tenho umas imagens misteriosas...
> Alguém sabe do que se trata? 
> 
> 1º foto
> 
> 
> 2ª foto
> 
> ...


Oi Rui
Tudo bem

parece um balistoides, mas nao creio que irias arriscar num pra te debastar os corais.

Abraço
Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> parece um balistoides, mas nao creio que irias arriscar num pra te debastar os corais.



 :yb624:   :yb624:  

de certeza que náo é PAulo   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Rui Bessa

> parece um balistoides, mas nao creio que irias arriscar num pra te debastar os corais.


Olá Paulo :Olá:  
De facto é um Balistoides conspicillum, e já o tenho +\- um mês, não noto, não vejo se quer interesse em debicar corais, como também, e este era o meu maior receio :yb663:  , não ataca os meus camarões, por enquanto  :Coradoeolhos:  






é um peixe muito bonito!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Rui Bessa

Aqui vão mais umas fotos das minhas últimas aquisições :HaEbouriffe:  

A anthia macho










A anthia fêmea






continua...

----------


## Rui Bessa

Continuando...

E mais 2 cirurgiões
Acanthurus Lineatus




Zebrassomas Xanthurus um pouco maltratado... antes de vir para o meu aqua, agora é q ele vai ver o q é um hotel 5* :yb624:   :yb624:  




E finalmente uma euphylia




E e só :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

Também gosto do _Balistoides conspicillum_, é um peixe muito voraz. O editor da Advanced Aquarist, Terry Siegel tem um há muitos anos no seu aquário de recife - mais informações aqui.

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Olá Rui,
> 
> Também gosto do _Balistoides conspicillum_, é um peixe muito voraz. O editor da Advanced Aquarist, Terry Siegel tem um há muitos anos no seu aquário de recife - mais informações aqui.


Olá Ricardo :Olá:  
Eu não tinha conhecimento desta experiência, contudo apesar do meu ainda só ter um mês no aqua, o meu lysmata faz a "limpeza" ou "cata-o" normalmente como faz aos outros peixes... é incrível :KnSmileyVertSourire:  
O que pelos vistos não é uma situação virgem com esta espécie:



> Much to my surprise, the trigger has not bothered anything, vertebrates and invertebrates alike


Espero que quando ele crescer, mantenha o mesmo espirito :KnTrinquer:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Rui, o teu aquário, está magnifico, gostava um dia de o ver ao vivo.

Quanto ao peixe... vai por mim tira-o.    :yb624:  



 :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Bessa

> Olá!
> 
> Rui, o teu aquário, está magnifico, gostava um dia de o ver ao vivo.


Viva Heitor,
Quando puderes é só dizeres ( por mp, ou combinares com o Duarte Araújo).
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------

